# Detective Novels



## Eros Charon (May 23, 2006)

I have never read a good Detective novel or a crime novel. I know there's good stuff out there, so does anybody have any recommendations.​


----------



## Allen907 (May 27, 2006)

I hope i'm not too late, but Ian Rankin is my favorite.  Dark police procedural set in Edinburgh.  I'd start with Black and Blue or later.  Some of his earlier work doesn't posess the same grip.


----------



## Novicewriter (May 27, 2006)

I have only read Sue Grafton...she's very good...told from (obviously) from a female's point of view...but you get to know Kinsey Milhone...   They're quick reads.


----------



## kalibantre (May 27, 2006)

Mark Billingham, Tami Hoag if you're into female protagonists.


----------



## Novicewriter (May 27, 2006)

I've heard of Tami Hoag....and some very good things about her..


----------



## kalibantre (May 27, 2006)

I like her, don't read too many of her books at once as you do get sick of the women always saving the day but I get sick of any set of books that do that. The books are all definitely different but when read back to back you're likely to get bored...

Amazing books though, one I can pick up and read bits at any point I know the story that well.. anyway...


----------



## Novicewriter (May 27, 2006)

You should read Sue Grafton..they are quick reads too.  I'm actually working on a detective novel...it's definitely adult oriented.


----------



## kalibantre (May 27, 2006)

I've got a lot of fantasy to read over the summer so I'll try to remember to check her out after that...

Is your novel up on the boards at all?


----------



## Novicewriter (May 27, 2006)

No it's not because it's for mature audiences only    Since there are very young writers on here I'm not going to post it ...


----------



## kalibantre (May 27, 2006)

ah good point.. well I hope I find it ona  book shelf someday then.


----------

